# Sprocket & chain, where?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

What sort of place do I look for to get some small sprockets and chain to use with my motors? I hate to buy them online becauseafter the shipping charge is added they're just pricey to get. I want to get some "off the rack" (or out of the bin) but the hardware store doesn't carry that, so who do I look for?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

see if you have a grainger near by, tho you might need a tax id or business liscense to buy


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

maybe tractor supply


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I get them at a local place called Bearing Belt and Chain. Check your yellow pages for a bearing distributor in your area.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you have a Science & Surplus near you. That might be a good place to try

PB


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

They also might have them at your local bike store? Probably inexpensive for a small kids bike?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Most tractor/farm stores are going to carry only down to size #35 chain. Not sure if you need a little smaller chain like #25

If so, then www.surpluscenter.com is a good place to check out


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah Wes, #25 is pretty much what I'm aiming for; I'm only looking at ideas for fairly small or lightweight props at this time (I'm brand new to animations); prolly won't need any sprockets bigger than 4" or so with around 1-2" being most common. I figured chain would be better than belts because belts would need more tension and add a lot of resistance to a small slow motor (e.g. wiper, rotisserie, plastic gearbox auto thingy).

I was hoping to avoid shipping charges but they're not the sort of things you just nip down the street and buy. There is one bearing company in the city that looks hopeful (thanks bw1); I hope I can just order a couple of things and not need to open an account and order a pallet of stuff. heh.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe try a hobby shop. I know Servo City sells it.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/GR-99/10-TOOTH-SPROCKET-FOR-25-CHAIN/1.html

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CHN-18/-25-ROLLER-CHAIN-18-/-/1.html

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/ML-25/MASTER-LINK-FOR-25-CHAIN/-/1.html


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

You might also try: http://www.vexrobotics.com/


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

check this:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=jVx&q=bearings%2C+St.+Louis&btnG=Search

we have anApplied Industrial Tech Inc right near my work and we get lots of bearings, bushings, chains and gears from them.

many of those places listed will sell gears and chains.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

allelectronics.com has sprockets and chain and it looks like a good price.


----------

